# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Meta Avatars, lifelike virtual avatars, Meta Platforms, Inc., California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Meta Platforms, Inc.

Facebook Reality Labs

----------


## Airicist

"Facebook is building the future of connection with lifelike avatars"
The Codec Avatars project is all about defying distance

March 13, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Facebook VR Research: photorealistic face tracked avatars

Published on Mar 14, 2019




> Facebook's research towards photorealistic avatars driven by face tracking. This technology is still "years away", but could one day be a feature of Oculus VR headsets.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook sees realistic face-tracking avatars as key to VR’s future"

by Ian Hamilton
March 16, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Oculus Brings More Lifelike Avatars to Rift & Go in ‘Expressive Avatars’ Update"

by Scott Hayden
April 3, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Oculus | Expressive Avatars

Uploaded on Apr 2, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook's New Avatars Get Closer to the VR in 'Ready Player One'"
The technology is able to replicate a lifelike version of the player and translate their movements into a game with no lag. 'Doing this without any suit or markers in real time, with minimal hardware for (motion) capturing is groundbreaking,' Oculus says.

by Michael Kan
May 2, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook introduces Avatars, its Bitmoji competitor"
Stickers that look like you

by Josh Constine
June 3, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Quest basics tutorial part 6: how to create an avatar

Published on Aug 27, 2019




> The Quest Basics Tutorial series covers all the essential information you’ll need to get started with your new device, from initial setup help to in-VR navigation tips. Part 06 contains details on how to create an Oculus Avatar and customize the appearance of your virtual self.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook Publishes New Research on Hyper-realistic Virtual Avatars"

by Ben Lang
September 2, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook Avatars, a Bitmoji competitor, launches in Europe"

by Manish Singh
April 21, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook launches Avatars, its Bitmoji competitor, in the US"

by Sarah Perez
May 13, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook launches Avatars, its Bitmoji competitor, in India"

by Manish Singh
June 30, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook Avatars & Stickers Launched In Singapore"

by A'bidah Zaid
September 15, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook officially launches Avatars in Pakistan"
Avatar Creator will enable users to share a range of emotions and expressions in a fun and personalised way

September 17, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook announces updated avatars, game invites, and challenges for Quest ecosystem"
The Oculus Quest ecosystem will offer more features geared towards bringing VR users together.

by Chris Jarrard
September 16, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Oculus Avatars SDK To Be Replaced With New Facebook Avatars"

by David Heaney
September 17, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"New day, new you: avatars are more expressive and customizable starting today"

Oculus Blog
April 23, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

"Meta Avatars SDK Now Available"

December 13, 2021

developer.oculus.com/documentation/unity/meta-avatars-overview

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Meta’s Latest Avatar System is Finally Rolling Out to All Unity Developers"

by Scott Hayden
December 13, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Meta Announces Big Update For Its VR Avatars"

by Kyle Melnick
January 31, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Meta is launching a digital clothing store where you can purchase outfits for your avatar"

by Aisha Malik
June 17, 2022

facebook.com/zuck/posts/10114529132448901

"Introducing the Meta Avatars Store"

June 20, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Meta Research: photorealistic clothes for Codec Avatars

Jul 15, 2022

"Photorealistic Clothes For Codec Avatars"

July 19, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Meta’s avatars just got a fashion upgrade with DressX"
The startup is the first digital-only fashion company to provide looks for Meta’s new avatar fashion marketplace, whose arrival last month stands to vastly scale the number of people who pay for digital goods.

by Maghan McDowell and Maliha Shoaib
July 19, 2022

DressX

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Legs are finally coming to Mark Zuckerberg’s metaverse"
The tech CEO said getting it right will be “hard.”

by Shirin Ghaffary
October 11, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"Express Yourself With Avatars on WhatsApp"

December 7, 2022

----------

